# Starting Puppy



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Loaded question. There's another thread in Golden Showing Questions and Answers, it's 'what are the costs of showing and breeding'. Good read with
lots of information.


----------

